# Wheel Loader



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm looking into a used wheel loader i.e. Cat 914, 924 or JD 444,544 or Case 621. Thinking of the 20K to 28K pound machines. What options and other criteria should I look for as in hp, trans type etc. Also, how many hrs is too many, considering the condition and maint. are equal
Thanks, Tom


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I think the 924, 544, 621 are all great machines with power and versatility to work on small lots if needed. As for hours there are many variables.. service records will tell you if it's been rebuilt or not. Oil samples can sometimes tell a story as well. Spend a few hundred and have a knowledgeable tech look it over before buying. Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you for the response


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

For snow, I prefer Komatsu and caterpillar then case.

The liftt arm was just too slow for me on the case


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The case are normally a little lighter than a comparable machine. They are dependable and easy to get parts for. You have to check the center pin and blow by. With these issues is when most will Normally sell if dishonest.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

How old of machines are you looking for ? Decent tires , 4 speed transmission , quick - coupler , 3rd or 4th valve with piping out to end of boom arms . Komatsu , Deere than Case for me .


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I did forget to mention dealer support is huge. You need parts when you need them!


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

All three have dealers close by. All have decent tires and 7k-10k hrs. All have the 3rd valve and quick did-connect. Just seeing if the 3rd valve, quick dis-connect are important. Also the amount of hours is acceptable


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

You are going to be switching between bucket and pusher right? So yes important. 7-10 hrs ain't broke in good lol. Have heard of cats with 80,000hrs. Maint makes a big difference. Me personally.. all three are fine but I am a Cat loader guy. Test drive them see what feels right! Best of luck a big purchase.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Quick disconnect


----------

